# HP 7310 - during install: access denied: Drivers/dot4/wrapper/data1.cab



## SandyW7766 (Feb 5, 2008)

I am having a problem with my HP Officejet 7310 All-In-One. The scanner has worked in the past - purchased ~ fall 2006 and used scanner *infrequently* but w/out problems. Moved a few months ago and tried to scan document last week - said scanner not installed. 

Windows Installer said "scan.msi" file not correct, find correct file ---- it would not accept any as correct file (used CD). Uninstalled, reinstalled, uninstalled, reinstalled, and on and on and on

Next I tried downloading updated drivers direct from HP - - - no further success

Then downloaded software ... ... ... software dowloaded BUT got to about 97% installed and FEAD 2.5 Optimizer said:

"Access is denied
File: Drivers/dot4/wrapper/data1.cab"

got online with HP chat support who led me to 276 MB download (took almost 6 hrs) and ended up at 99.5% before it gave me same "access is denied"

any help please ??????? 

ALSO I CAN scan if I go through Start, All Programs, Accessories, Scanner and Camera Wizard, just not through panel OR software

thank you


----------

